# Alternatives to ADA CO2?



## Muze813 (Nov 1, 2011)

HI everyone,

I know there are a couple companies making CO2 systems with small, disposable CO2 cartridges...like ADA does. The ADA cartridges are so expensive, especially when factoring in shipping. Does anyone know if any other brands of cartridges can be used with the ADA regulator? I know I can get the UP aqua ones locally, and they are similar size. Is the connector the same? Has anyone tried other brands? Thanks

Christina


----------



## ciscokid (Aug 8, 2011)

I have heard of people using the Fluval Flora kits, and seen them in my lfs, but i'd go with a co2 canister.. may not be much easier, but will be much cheaper

Flora here


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

Unfortunately, I find all cartridges expensive, regardless of the brand. I'm using Fluval 88g CO2 "system" and it's costing me at least $13 per week for a 12G tank. (and it's also not reliable and a big PITA). The amount of money I spent so far would buy TWO cylinder/regulator/solenoid/needle valve set-ups.

+1 on "doing it right".


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

OVT said:


> Unfortunately, I find all cartridges expensive, regardless of the brand. I'm using Fluval 88g CO2 "system" and it's costing me at least $13 per week for a 12G tank. (and it's also not reliable and a big PITA). The amount of money I spent so far would buy TWO cylinder/regulator/solenoid/needle valve set-ups.
> 
> +1 on "doing it right".


$13 a week! Gosh, it costs me much less than that for more than 3 months.

Maybe you could get good, replacement CO2 equipment a piece at as time when you have some extra money. Eventually, you'll have something good and then you can sell your present system. That's what I had to do. I didn't have much extra money. I ran my Azoo and Cornelius regulators until I built my two stage models with Ideal needle valves and Swagelok metering valves plus various solenoids. Then I sold my Azoo and Cornelius regulators. I don't miss those things at all. You could keep an eye on ebay and the various forum sales/swap sections for good ones.

PS: I'm sorry for butting in like this.


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

@LeftC: you were the one who taught me how to build regulator-based CO2 systems. Because of you I now have 4 in operation 

I bought the Fluval system just when they came out (for $50 new) for a 12G 36" long tank that was sitting on a kitchen counter with no room for a CO2 cylinder. A single 88g cartridge used to last about 3 weeks. After about 7 months, I am lucky to get 5 days out of it at the lowest bubble rate. I started using tape on the cartridge and I am back to 7 days. I took a closer look at the Fluval's 'regulator" and it seems that the built-in washer could be in a better shape. The system is leaking for sure. Tells you something about their life expectancy.

That 12G got moved to the bar counter  and will be soon hooked up to my 5th CO2 system.

So, LeftC, every time you 'butt in' I learn something new. Please keep on doing it :grouphug:


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

OVT said:


> @LeftC: you were the one who taught me how to build regulator-based CO2 systems. Because of you I now have 4 in operation
> 
> I bought the Fluval system just when they came out (for $50 new) for a 12G 36" long tank that was sitting on a kitchen counter with no room for a CO2 cylinder. A single 88g cartridge used to last about 3 weeks. After about 7 months, I am lucky to get 5 days out of it at the lowest bubble rate. I started using tape on the cartridge and I am back to 7 days. I took a closer look at the Fluval's 'regulator" and it seems that the built-in washer could be in a better shape. The system is leaking for sure. Tells you something about their life expectancy.
> 
> ...


That's funny!

I'm sorry for butting in. I have mentioned this sales pitch to so many people and my memory gland isn't what it used to be. I was thinking that I had, but you threw me a loop with your Fluval system.

I'm glad that you have 4 good systems going and only one dud. 

I don't know if these are any good, but they may work for people that have small places to work with. These regulators are being closed out at AES along with their 2 lbs cylinder that is compatible with US or Canadian regulators. Just the 2 lbs cylinder may be helpful for some. Both are at decent prices and AES is a first class company. http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/4280/AZOO-CO2-Pressure-Regulator


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

@LeftC: not a bad price for the set.

Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I haven't read of any reviews of them. AES closed out their regular Azoo regulators for around $40 a few years ago to get this new model of Azoo regulator in. Apparently it isn't selling to their satisfaction.


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

The compression fitting probably means you attach the tubing and it stays there forever? Also, wonder if that 1/4" fitting would take regular tubing, which I believe is 1/8"ID?

That complete set-up is very comparable in price to Fluva's (and such) 88g disposable cartridge setup, At ~$13/cartridge the ROI is about 2 months. Tempting...


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

It says to use their TP30HD tubing which is: TP30HD	5/16" O.D., 3/16" I.D

I wonder if this tubing part number is a typo. Most regulators are either 1/4" x 1/8" or 6mm x 4mm.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw THIS on another forum, and the user claimed it fit his fluval mini c02 regulator, and of course a standard paintball tank.
http://www.williamsbrewing.com/BREWERS-EDGE-MINI-PAINTBALL-ADAPTER-P2649C117.aspx
I have not been able to find that posting again however... (it's terrible to get old  )


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 14, 2011)

How about this? It takes paintball co2, which is much cheaper than those little things. They range from 4 oz to 24 oz.










http://greenleafaquariums.com/products.php?product=Atomic-Paintball-CO2-Kit


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

> I don't know if these are any good, but they may work for people that have small places to work with. These regulators are being closed out at AES along with their 2 lbs cylinder that is compatible with US or Canadian regulators. Just the 2 lbs cylinder may be helpful for some. Both are at decent prices and AES is a first class company. http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategor...sure-Regulator by _LeftC_


Getting info out of AES was like pulling teeth. The link above is no longer active on their website but is still accessible directly. I was told twice by AES that:



> Those products are inactive. I didn't realize we still had inventory ... _by their staff_.


Anyways, I did place an order and it did get shipped today. Fluval 88g's days are numbered


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

I have just received mine today. In short, a nice little system but mine has what seems like a major leak between the tank and the regulator. The cylinder is also stamped with 09-05, which I took to mean May 2009... The connector is CGA320 with a washer pre-installed.

Contrary to the Aquatic Eco-Systems' statement on their web site that the regulator is "Compatible with most US and Canadian bottles" it is not: I tried to put it on a 10# from aquariumplants and the needle valve hits the tank body on the first 1/2 thread turn.

Even though the needle valve appears to have NPT male connector, removing the needle, attaching the regulator, and then re-installing the needle valve is suitable for masochists only.

The nice little surprise was that the cylinder I've receive is not empty, as stated on the site, but full of (I hope CO2 ).

I just sent an email to Aquatic Eco-System: we will see what the resolution is going to be.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i bought one that uses standard paintball 16g threaded co2 canisters and i sold it to doubleott? you can go ask him if he still has it. it's a simple screw in for the canister and a knob adjustment with a compression fitting.


----------

